# Auftragsapplikation entwickeln



## chillerStudent (14. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Adroid App entwickeln, über die ein Kunde nur klicken muss und dem Empfänger (mir) seine Adresse angezeigt wird. (n zu 1 Beziehung)
Vom Empfänger gibt es keine Rückmeldung! Die App soll nur melden.

Zu meinen Kentnissen: Ich kann nur Java-Grundlagen und würde mir Adroid Programmierung beibringen wollen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für einige Ansätze und eure Hilfe!


----------



## Flown (14. Jun 2017)

Ich würd dann mal hier anfangen: https://developer.android.com/training/index.html


----------

